# Frankthedm's miniature thread: 2014/04/17 Formless Spawn of Tsathoggua



## frankthedm

I'm compiling my figs in this thread {the idea for which i shamelessly stole]. For now here is a comic book Ubermensch that needs to give a barber two bits...

This is just a quick head swap, no painting other than a touch of magic wash to the head. The base the fig is on is a round 25mm. Head is a wee bit small on the body, but the hair makes up for it IMHO. The fig also works for a on scale fig of a GW space marine out of his armor.

Real bad lighting, sun wasn’t out when I had the chance to take the pix.

Indy HeroClix Major Maxim   with DC HeroClix Aqua Man's  head. I plan on making an army of these guys and will need to find more aqua man heads.
http://img208.exs.cx/img208/2107/headswap25ic.th.jpg
http://img240.exs.cx/img240/9894/headswap3nf.th.jpg
http://img240.exs.cx/img240/5011/headswap36eg.th.jpg

http://img240.exs.cx/img240/9894/headswap3nf.jpg 
http://img240.exs.cx/img240/5011/headswap36eg.jpg 
http://img208.exs.cx/img208/2107/headswap25ic.jpg


----------



## frankthedm

Grim Reaper armored giant- repost


 
http://home.comcast.net/~frankthedm/giant.jpg


Teke-Lili! Homemade shoggoth -repost


 
http://home.comcast.net/~frankthedm/shog_small_mouth.jpg

http://home.comcast.net/~frankthedm/shog_slime_mouth.jpg[

this one is big

http://home.comcast.net/~frankthedm/shog2_big.jpg


----------



## frankthedm

Painted Stone Snake toy -repost

http://home.comcast.net/~frankthedm/stone_serpent.jpg

The tacklemaggot links in this post are dead, new images below...


----------



## frankthedm

Ice {Para] Elemental - see below

http://home.comcast.net/~frankthedm/iceelemental.jpg

Amythest golem -repost


 
http://home.comcast.net/~frankthedm/clean_golem.jpg

A radioactive version of this fig is on the way


----------



## frankthedm

Cthonian -repost


http://home.comcast.net/~frankthedm/wormy.jpg
http://home.comcast.net/~frankthedm/wyrm.jpg
http://home.comcast.net/~frankthedm/wyrm2.jpg
http://home.comcast.net/~frankthedm/wyrm3.jpg


----------



## nyrfherdr

I remember the Tacklemaggot.  Those are some cool monsters.
I like the heroclix conversion.

Great stuff.  Keep posting.
Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Very Cool!


----------



## Gospog

Good stuff, Frank!

You inspire me, sir!

-Tom


----------



## pogre

So resourceful and talented!

We should hook up and game sometime Frank.


----------



## frankthedm

*Bronze serpent and Works in Progress*

Glad everyone is liking the figs. 

I hope you would be supplying the gaming group Pogre, mine comes close to some horror stories  

Poor image of a bronze serpent construct finished this winter.

http://img80.exs.cx/img80/306/bronzesepentpoor0qu.jpg

Here are just some of the WiP figs I have.


The fleshy coloured thing is a psudonatural hippo inspired by the Half life bullsquid. The Mekthulhu is a combination of an old school epic titian, Burgerking’s Doc-Oc toy’s tentacles, some random bits and GI Joe weapons. It was intended for classic Battletech scale, and yes, those are supposed to be ICBMs. The grey tree like thing is a homemade Dark Young of Shub-Niggurath, made mostly of hot glue over pipe cleaners with hooves taken from various plastic figs. The black and brown fig was a toy from the Rumble Wars line of which I have 9 primed, I cut out the gun barrel in its left hand and replaced with a Clix battletech chainsaw. I modded the other ones in similar ways. These will be painted as alien supersoldiers. In the back you can see an unfinished Pheonix, podplant, a few other figs and a stripped & primed Blade heroclix getting the heck out of town.


 


http://img80.exs.cx/img80/6829/bullsquidmecthulhushub8qi.jpg
http://img32.exs.cx/img32/4887/fungiarmormekthulhunmore9be.jpg


This primed Resident Evil Mr. X had the head of a marvel heroclix kingpin, slightly filed down atop the body of an Indyclix Major Maxim. 



http://img80.exs.cx/img80/9072/mrxprimed7rj.jpg
I will use a Vor neo-soviet Cyclops for tyrant and will make nemesis with a few heroclix http://home.comcast.net/~frankthedm/nemesis_project.jpg


Here’s a RAFM Yig after adding longer fangs, I still have to putty the tips of the arms to match up with the snake heads I attached from a Mageknight hydra.
http://img71.exs.cx/img71/2410/rafmmoddedyig6fe.jpg


Here is the Urophion I am in the middle of painting. The tentacles are hot glue over wire. I plan to give it a gemstone eye, thus the white pit.


 

 
http://img27.exs.cx/img27/6342/slimeroperwip7ta.jpg

A colossal demonic had emerging from a ten foot wide summoning circle.



http://img184.exs.cx/img184/9036/badcall7rv.jpg


----------



## nyrfherdr

Frank,
Very cool.  I especially like the Colossal Hand.  I keep wanting to do something like that.  Maybe when I free up my schedule a bit, I'll once again be inspired by your creativity and give it a go.

Nice work.

Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## frankthedm

nyrfherdr said:
			
		

> Frank,
> Very cool.  I especially like the Colossal Hand.  I keep wanting to do something like that.  Maybe when I free up my schedule a bit, I'll once again be inspired by your creativity and give it a go.
> 
> Nice work.
> 
> Game ON!
> Nyrfherdr




Just chop the hand off an action fig and bam! The circle was a gatorade top's plastic ring{breaks off when you open the bottle]

I am painting up the  homemade fig based on this sketch, photo's soon...hopefully


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Shew, fantastic stuff! You've got a lot of talent. 
You use clay to make these and then cook 'em?


----------



## frankthedm

Clay? No. 
Shoggoth and cthonian are primarily hot glue and pipe cleaners.
Ubermensch Major Maxim heroclix & Aquaman heroclix
Armoured giant is a metal fig from Grim Reaper Casting
Tacklemaggot is a catapilliar toy from a school supply store.
The Stone snake was an animal toy from a garage sale. 
Amythest Golem and Ice Para-Elemental are both Magestone guardians 
The bronze serpent is another animal toy, it came as a string puller on a monitor lizard fig with moving neck and tail.
The bullsquid is made from the various clix bits on a walmart hippo toy.
The Hand in the summoning circle is from a killer crock batman toy.
The lathan fig is mageknight bits and glue soaked paper towl over wire frame.


----------



## frankthedm

Lathan. The skullmask is a heroquest skeleton skull. The cloth was made from some DataWipes {clothlike paper towels used for computer screen cleaning] and i added the kris dagger and a very gnarled wooden staff form a mageknight lizard shaman. The texture is kinda rough and fleshlike


 
http://home.comcast.net/~frankthedm/lathancollage.jpg

Green slime made from wax over wire frame.


 
http://home.comcast.net/~frankthedm/greenslime.jpg


----------



## frankthedm

*Homemade earth elemental, with real earth*




http://home.comcast.net/~frankthedm/earthelemental.jpg


----------



## Bobitron

That Earth Elemental is awesome, Frank. Nice work.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

I really like the elemental and the green slime. Keep posting!


----------



## frankthedm

Few years ago I decided to make an earth elemental based on the one in the 3E MM. 

I started with a stick figure of pipe cleaners glued to the base. Took hot glue and started adding small rocks. I didn’t like the results and placed it on a shelf.

A little over a year ago I picked the fig back up. After selecting a collection of rocks and rock like pieces I used a tube of superglue to adhere them to the pipecleaner / hotglue frame. The fumes were something awful. 

There was something about the legs that I didn’t like, that there were legs. Giving up on the 3e illo, I used a thick whiteglue and sand mix to fill out the bottom half of the fig and then took sand and smaller rocks to cover some of the rest of the frame and texture it.

It was primed it black and painted as shown above. with gloss sealed it to protect it. It was brought to game, used once as a summon bound to a ring I found with my sorcerer Lathan, and taken home when that game went on hiatus 

After seeing Peter Lee’s elemental project on the wotc board, I decided to photo mine. As it happed, it was the same time the game I was using it and Lathan in was starting back up, After I finished Lathan’s mini{another of the long time coming project], It got dusted off, got 2 coats of dull coat when the weather turned nice and taken over to my friend’s house who has a cheap digital camera.


----------



## Empress

These things are scary good!


----------



## Narfellus

Good LORD, Frank! Those minis are amazing. How long does it take you to make some of these? I mean, can you estimate, even it was bits here and there over 6 months? I love the elemental and the shoggoth. I would sincerely enjoy slaying my entire Cthulhu group with even one of those monsters...


----------



## pogre

Very cool earth elemental!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Love the Earth Elemental! Great work!


----------



## frankthedm

http://img80.echo.cx/img80/6788/fangworm11cj.jpg
Mage knight Omens #13 Fang Worm. A 4 hour speed-paint.


----------



## nyrfherdr

Cool mini.  Well done.  I love the creatures you 'create'.
Nicely done.

Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## frankthedm

Thank you all. I will have more soon.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

frankthedm said:
			
		

> Thank you all. I will have more soon.



Looking forward to it!


----------



## frankthedm

I just bought a new digital camera at  my local wal-fart, http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/S3100/S31A.HTM. The Camera seems good for the $22o, time will tell if their return policy will be taken advantage of 

the below pic is holding the camera by hand[bad for macro pics]
WIP of my dark Young of Shub-Niggurath  IA! IA! [50mm square base]




EDIT
the other 2 were taken by setting down the camera on  rather than holding it.

WIP in a fungal critter in power armor [40mm washer base]




WIP Dark Lord on a poker chip


----------



## frankthedm

here is an snickering orc archer from a 3 pack i painted years ago. not very good, but i am breaking my camera in and catching up.




The T-800 units are from EM4 minis that I painted earlier this year


 

 



The pink thing is going to be based on a CD, gap filled and painted in the near future. An ultraman monster from a japanese toy shop i frequent.


----------



## nyrfherdr

Always nice to see your work.  You have the most unique mini's.

Keep up the nice work and keep posting when you can.

Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## frankthedm

Ice para-elemental – reshot MK 11 #29 magestone guardian

A four limbed titan of icy death. 




larger pic
http://img355.imageshack.us/img355/8544/iceman2ya.jpg

The Return of the Tacklemaggot




bigger image
http://img357.imageshack.us/img357/4293/tackle7gj.jpg


----------



## frankthedm

*New black pudding pics*

forgive me if i seem to have been bit by the photo bug, but I gotta make sure i find all the bugs with this camera before it is too late to take it back.  





http://img353.imageshack.us/img353/986/pudding6mz.jpg
A few years ago I made a couple black puddings using black candle wax and wire, this is the big one. 

Size: 4.75 inches wide or 23 3/4 scale feet across [yes, an ooze the size of a Compact Disc]

Material used

1 AOL CD for the base
3 black votive candles
1 tube of thick P.V.A. glue [school, white, Elmer’s glue all the same, just don’t waste your money on games workshop’s pva]
1 tube of cheap black gloss paint.
1 Small paint brush [not a good one used for minis]
1 bit of cheap string
1 fist sized hunk of Styrofoam
A couple feet of floral wire, thin
A bit of masking tape.

I took the hunk of Styrofoam and tore off chunks to give the goo a wave like mass at one side, a mound that I would later attach a wire pseudopod to and I cut a small hole into which I stuck a cone of masking tape. I glued the Styrofoam to the CD.

For the Pseudopodia I took the wire and made a thickest to thin to thick [¾” to 1/3” to ½”] shape with little open space. I attached this to the mound I had made for it. I then made a flat web of wire I attached to the crest of the slime wave to give it the look like its victim was about to suffer a wipe out.

Now,  have you seen the late 80’s / early 90s Blob remake? Do you remember the scene where the blob forms a mouth like opening to “swallow” the girl? I tried to make an opening like that on the pudding. To do so, I took a bit of masking tape, rolled it into a cone and stuck it into the Styrofoam. Then I cut up the tape a little at the opening to give an organic look.

Next, to make sure the white of the Styrofoam did not show through, I painted the mass gloss black [also this helps to hide the wire a little better].

Once the paint was dry I took a candle, lit it and dribble the wax onto the Styrofoam. I ran a pencil into the hole in the CD into the Styrofoam to hold it better. Once done, it sat.

A year later,  I find several dings on the poor thing after storing at the friend's house we play D&D at.and bring the poor thing home.

Now years later, i finally can take a decent photo of it.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid

My 28mm mini trembles at the fury of your dark drippy pudding mass!


----------



## rowport

That Tacklemaggot is amazingly cool (and disturbing!), Frank!  Just FYI, your thread here using unlikely mini materials inspired me to pick up some el-cheapo plastic Jungle Animal figures from the Party Store to re-paint; I think the Gorilla should turn out especially well with some drybrushing.

Of course, my 2-year old daughter (and my wife, for that matter) assumed that they were *her* toys... not daddy's toys...  LOL


----------



## frankthedm

The plastic dire ape with the dwarven legs? i don't care for the mold lines on its sides or arms

The Rhino is pretty cool when you find it, Wal mart has them in bags usually

have you eever been to the japanese toy and gft store in arlington heights? It used to be IN Mitsua, now it is north of it, by subway & Murray's. Lots of little toys and figs.

If you have a child, i recommend you buy double or sneak them into the house.

I also recommend locking your workroom, most minis define the term _choking hazard_.


----------



## frankthedm

I picked up a  4" skeletor / ringwraith rip off toy at the Big Lots discount chain. It is from a new dragon based toy line [fantasy toys are coming back REALLY strong nowadays]. Overall a cheap toy, but it could work for a mm3 Death giant or giant lich. The head is missing at the moment so i'll just show the body [might even ditch the head]. The belt it has a nice amount of detail and is detachable from the fig. 

Any suggestions for the fig, the belt especially, since it could very well be the creature's phylactery?
http://img290.imageshack.us/img290/1699/wipdeathgiant7bm.jpg


----------



## frankthedm

Got this done last night, may do more work tonight if i am not feeling too ill. Sadly, right after taking this pic, i botched the gem and began repainting it.


----------



## nyrfherdr

Cool work so far.  
You should take a photo next to a standard mini to help provide scale.

Creative use of toys...
Game ON!
Nyrf


----------



## frankthedm

here


----------



## D'karr

Looks very cool.  I wouldn't want to face him.


----------



## nyrfherdr

Very cool!  Thanks for the comparison shot.  I'd love him on my table!  I might have to look for that toy myself.

Game ON!
Nyrf


----------



## frankthedm

nyrfherdr said:
			
		

> Very cool!  Thanks for the comparison shot.  I'd love him on my table!  I might have to look for that toy myself.
> 
> Game ON!
> Nyrf





It is a toy from "Big lots". It might also apear at KB toys, macfruegals, and other el cheapo stores.  Chap-Mei made it, same manufacturer as the "Police Vs. Bad Guyz", "Dino quest", and a few other toy lines. The line is the second fantasy line. first one is a pre dark age, hyborian esque [tech free]he-man rip off line [the he man looks PERFECT for the 3.5e MM Titan], This one is a knight in armor, castle and dragon line. This guy has a skull for a head, but, i like him better closer to a ring wraith.

If you can't find him, i have found him in box sets that run from 6 to 9 dollars in my area, let me know if you want me to buy it for you, I can take checks & money orders or even paypal.
Al i ask is price, sales tax and shipping.

review of the bad guyz line
http://forums.kinnikuman.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=4814


Chap Mei Plastic Toys Mfy Ltd
1/F, Cheung Hing Ind Bldg
23 Tai Yip St, Kwun Tong
Kowloon, Hong Kong
Tel: 852-2756-0185
Fax: 852-2796-5840
E-mail: cmaktoys@netvigator.com

Here is an image of the loch ness monster dino breed, of which i only have found one of.


EDIT
"The Legends of Knights" is the line. I think this is the 6 dollar box bellow


----------



## frankthedm

the staff is nealy done. 

I made a baseing mix of sand, brown ink, & non instant white rice. I used the main mix on the death giant's base. I added black ink and some cheap fake snow to the mix for the base of a hairy drunk troll toy from the Berserk -anime- [factory paint job spashed with a fake blood mix to look like wine ]


----------



## pogre

Frank you must have the craziest bitz box in the world! Cool stuff!


----------



## frankthedm

My bits boxes are pretty sane, just random junk and minis from across the timeline of D&D shored up with lots of odd toy chunks. A few chicken bones are the only off the wall things i have.

Bases, on the other hand, ceramic and glass tile,  Huge[long] oval bases thanks to Mage Knight mounted figures, 800+poker chips, hundreds of metal washers, Upwords tiles,  canned food lids[thanks to saftyCan!]

Now using food colouring to paint with, that is odd. But i like the results mixed with a clear gloss.

Don't forget, this fig is 'off the rack', just from a discount store.

http://img390.imageshack.us/img390/9861/deathgiantcompiledwip1vg.jpg


 

Soon it will be complete, then on to more horrors.


----------



## frankthedm

Ok, i did some research, the fig is "Orcus the wizard count"  

here are the pics to look for & the he-man rip off that really works for the MM3.5 Titan


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

You know, I think I saw some of those figures in the discount rack at K-Mart the other day. May have to go back and see if they have the he-man one.


----------



## frankthedm

Cool, best of luck. Let me know if you spot a cheap arctic explorer toypack with a "huge" wolf. I only have found that in a $9 box so far. Also If you see that line with the mammoth box set, do let me know.

I was hoping to find more of the wizard count myself. I found the knights of his line at a Big lots in naperville, IL in the $0.99 single packs along with the "beast raider" line. Aformentioned Titan, orc, orange thing with horns & purple bodied skeletor rip off. The store had the Wizard count & blue dragon $6 box, just not wizard by himselfin the $1 pack.

Here is a page of what the 'beast raider' line has in it

http://www.virtualtoychest.com/beastraider/beastraider.html


----------



## frankthedm

I now have a few extras of the death giant i got for a $1.07 each. 

My shoggoth got into google!   

Death giant is almost done, a few video games side tracked me....mmm   dark corners of the earth.....AAAAAUUUGHHHH!!!!!


----------



## frankthedm

*Roper* 
Resin cast by "ptlee"

I did not do the sculpt justice, but here it is.




http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/726/endofyourropersm8sp.jpg

 bigger pic http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/10/endofyourroper2kh.jpg


Question:Are this snake's fangs a bit short & should they be replaced?. I would likely use needles or thumb tack tips. Should I go for it or are the fangs long enough? The head and neck in the pic is about 2 inches. Overall with the fig's coiled body, it will make a nice *huge** serpent.




*3" round base.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Awesome Roper!   That snake certain has a menacing look to it! 

I'd love to see your take on an owlbear!


----------



## frankthedm

The sculpt was not my work. i just painted it.

I like quadraped owl bears &  would take a brown bear toy and slap a plastic griffon's head onto it's shoulders.

I might do the same sort of deal to make a vulture lion [mentioned in recent hybrid monster thread & the Elric books]


----------



## frankthedm

http://w3.whosea.org/bct/images/snake/fig3.jpg
I did not realize cobras had such small fangs when i posted the fang question. Still i might do rattler sized fangs for the kewlness factor.


Terrain piece: The Black Obelisk

I bought this candle holder at a crap store near a local mall for 3 bucks [80% off of $13 @ Cost Plus discount center]. The top is hollow to fit the candle & might get filled with an otherworldly metallic growth. Based on a AOL-CD. Here is base fig & the primed terrain bit.





here is a pic of the roper that shows the strand cilia a bit better


----------



## frankthedm

*Smashy smashy!*


----------



## nyrfherdr

Hey Frank!

I love the roper.  Very cool.
The use of the candle holder for an obelisk is inspired.  Very nice too.

Just some ramblings from the nyrfherdr.

Game ON!


----------



## frankthedm

nyrfherdr said:
			
		

> The use of the candle holder for an obelisk is inspired.



As far as the subject inspiriation goes....

http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/3623/blackobeliskmaneatinghaunterof.jpg





Thanks for the praise!


----------



## frankthedm

*Palpatine fast food toy*

http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/2677/palpatinefastfoodtoy2hf.jpg


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

That's nice, Frank! How tall is Palpatine compared to 28mm minis?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Frickin' Sweet!


----------



## frankthedm

Hows that? Mr hammer & a W.I.P. Dark elf archer






http://img334.imageshack.us/img334/2346/swb8qt.jpg

A gift for a friend's brother, I just touched up the claws, flocked the base & painted a flag for it. His flag, you might say.


----------



## D'karr

The BEARS.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

That bear looks ferocious!


----------



## pogre

I like the flag. Thanks for the size comparison on the PP - he's one big dude!


----------



## frankthedm

*Death Giant*



			
				pogre said:
			
		

> Thanks for the size comparison on the PP - he's one big dude!



You ain't seen nothing yet.  





http://img489.imageshack.us/img489/539/deathgiantth2hs.jpg


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

frankthedm said:
			
		

> You ain't seen nothing yet.




Wow. He looks great Frank!


----------



## pogre

frankthedm said:
			
		

> You ain't seen nothing yet.




Whoa! Nice paint job too!


----------



## frankthedm

2 WIP

I just got the smaller narnia minotaur, will paint him up as demonic for his role as the D&D Baphomet, demon lord of minotaurs. Hopefully i will get the snake to match the Death giant's staff

http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/9239/sthebeef5qd.jpg
http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/7438/wipserpsnarl4ys.jpg


----------



## frankthedm

The Rune covered tablet has a nice scaly texture to the surface. No real meaning to the runes, just tried to make them look…unusual. Base: rounded styrofoam.

The second tablet’s holes are stars, with the lower icon being a dire warning of something being unleashed when the stars are right. Base: GW cavalry 1” x 2”


----------



## nyrfherdr

Frank,
I love the fact that the star tablet actually has meaning in the game.  I think it would be cool if the other does as well.  Even if they are just plot hooks that may or may not be followed up on, I think that's another great way of using miniatures to help the game.

Nicely done.
Nyrfherdr


----------



## pogre

I have to echo nyrfherdr, very cool props!


----------



## frankthedm

Thanks.

I just did a test of using baking soda for snow bases. White glue holds it on well enough, but damn is it messy brushing off the excess. I used the recent Marvel Heroclix Wendigo for the figs [they still have the factory paint jobs]. The 2nd from the left had cheap craft snow to see if that worked better.

The red blood & flesh chunks was red ink, & aleens clear glue that was getting goopy [thus the chunks.




http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/2756/wendigopackl6wz.jpg <bigger pic





http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/6594/wendigobloodychunks4ih.jpg


----------



## nyrfherdr

Very Gruesome Frank... Very gruesome.

Keep us posted on the snow effects.  I love the look of snow on bases, but I haven't perfected the techniques.  Mine always ending up looking like dirty white sand, no matter what I do.

Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## frankthedm

hotglue flattened with hotgluegun nozzel to make an uneven but smoothish field.

painted white with cheap paint

painted the white with white glue, touching some parts of the mini to make snow clumps on the fig.

poured baking soda over glue

let dry

brushed away excess baking soda.

Applied fake blood, shaping the lumps to look like meat chunks.


----------



## Cabral

I have a hard time finding snow effects that I like... Jennifer Haley does some great ones, but the stuff she uses is a heavy duty carcenogen (Causes cancer = baaaad)...

Have you tried the Games Workshop Snow Flock? I bought a tub, but have yet to try it.


----------



## frankthedm

Baking soda works for me. http://www.reapermini.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=18780


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dang, man I'm sorry I lost touch with this thread. Everything looks incredible!


----------



## frankthedm

*I am glad everone likes my monsters.*


----------



## frankthedm

Step 5 was add blue ink to clear Aleens glue and slop over fig. The usual ink and clear gloss was not sticking to the wax. Aleen's clear glue is slime in its own right and helpful for making these things.




http://img312.imageshack.us/img312/9162/ablueslimedrawsnear5mh.jpg


----------



## nyrfherdr

I like the blue one even more than the red one.  Very cool.


----------



## pogre

Sweet! How durable do you think this is? - Do you clear coat it with gloss?


----------



## frankthedm

Durability? It is wax, and takes damage like it's hardness 0 would indicate. If you make a wax slime treat it like a greenstuff mini. One good hit will sunder the outer shell leaving an ugly crack in it.

The outer coat is a very thick gooping on of *aleene's clear gel  tacky glue*. The pic was actually taken while it was still wet.That was the moment in time i wanted presereved. Sadly the final results will look closer to the red slime's matt & oily look.


----------



## nyrfherdr

Frank,
Have you tried a gloss coat spray (or brush on)?  
That should shine it up and make it 'wet' looking.

Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## frankthedm

Brush on might not stickand have not gotton back to the fig. 

Spray on may likley work, but I have not gotton to this one. There was a mild warm up today and the Death giant just got it's first gloss coat before i headed out to work. I could give it a shot after work.


----------



## frankthedm

Blue:Size comparison & dryed overecoat









Green: 30MM base  Black: Huge


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Nice Frank. What's the mini that you are using for the size comparison? He's pretty nifty looking.


----------



## nyrfherdr

They turned out pretty cool.   I like the finished product.

Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## frankthedm

*Glad you all like them.*



			
				Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> What's the mini that you are using for the size comparison? He's pretty nifty looking.



Yuuzhan Vong Warrior #60 SW Universe mini 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Yuuzhan-Vong-Wa...QitemZ8711439446QQcategoryZ2537QQcmdZViewItem

If one paints the face, It should work well for a kaorti.


----------



## frankthedm

*last pudding, Spine worm, orc archers & a "stone"*

This one lasted the years the best since it was in a mini case.




My first blending work from 4 years back. A pecil topper with it's silly head chopped off, then stuffed with thumb tack points.The first fig I made to draw the blood of those who mishandle miniatures.  











http://img379.imageshack.us/img379/4656/weirdgreenstone3bc.jpg


----------



## frankthedm

Lets do the time warp again!

Hunched Stone Giant.  >>>Click for larger image







Here is another image that might show the scale better. The other big boy is my Death giant.



[sblock=Details]75mm is the width of the metal lipped soup can base.

Like the WotC DDM Hunched Giant, this is a huge* mini that can squeeze onto a large* base. Were it to stand up, he’d be about 4” [20’ in mini scale] tall, about the same height as my Death Giant Lich. I prefer giants to be quite a bit larger than the D&D rules call for, 12 feet tall is just too puny for hill and stone giants. Ogres and trolls work at that size, but a giant’s knee should be the height of a human’s face IMO.

His club is a tree rather than a stalactite to have some variation in the tribe of these I will be painting up. He has not used the club much, but the grip has been worn down by his stony hands. The rocks in his reach were painted close to his own skin tone intentionally to represent the +8 [40%] bonus they get to hide in stony areas.

*’D&D size class’ Man size = 25mm base, Large mini = 40mm base, Huge mini =75mm base. 
http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/ph35_gal...5_PG150_WEB.jpg {Jolly green giant is huge]

Steps taken 
Dark grey primer
Base coated skin a mid grey 
Base coated the apron a mid brown
Damp-Dry brushed the skin with a light grey mixed with base grey, lightening the grey each coat
Damp-Dry brushed a light brown directly onto the apron. 
Magic washed dark grey over skin
Used a high gloss brown glaze on apron
Damp-Dry brushed the apron with a light brown mixed with base brown, lightening the brown each coat.
Damp-Dry brushed the skin with a light grey mixed with base grey, lightening the grey each coat.
Dry brushed the skin with the pure light grey on the upraised skin areas.
Spray Gloss coated while standing on back porch, left out in the cold due to stink for half an hour.
Touched up left chest muscle with light grey dry brushing.
Dull Coted while standing on back porch, left out in the cold due to stink of Dull Cote for 10 minutes, moved to garage and gave 2nd Dull Cote. Left in there for an hour to let stink dissipate. 

Took a 7gram black poker chip and abraded the top of it.
Took 2nd copy of this fig, held it in place on base.
Slopped white glue on to the poker chip, leaving place where the mini will contact the base dry.
Dipped the base into dried out used coffee grounds. 
Used 2nd copy if the fig to make sure the mini base glue points were clear.
Allowed the glue to dry, brushed off loose grounds.
Applied more white glue to the grounds and dipped into the grounds a second time.
Allowed the glue to dry, brushed off loose grounds.
Applied more white glue to the grounds and then applied the static grass.
Allowed the glue to dry, Brushed off excess grass. 
Abraded painted mini’s contact points [knee, bottom of toes] 
Applied white glue to contact points and pressed into base.

Took a 3 inch soup can lid that had been opened with a side cutting can opener.
Mixed white glue / water with dried out used coffee grounds to make base filler.
Taped another poker chip into the offset center of base.
Filled base with coffee ground/glue mix.
Allowed to partially dry, popped out poker chip.
Put extra glue on inner area to toughen up where the smaller base will be inserted.
Let dry & dry fit to get a feel for what the base needs
Hot glued together two pairs of gravel rocks
Painted up five pieces of gravel so they did not look like RL gravel.
Took a RL stick from bits box that looked like a huge club.
Abraded the grip as if worn down by strong stony hands.
Rubbed the club with the paper the coffee grounds were dried on to brown it slightly.
White glued the rocks to the base. Dry fit the fig JIC. Let dry.
Applied thinned white glue to the exposed grounds & applied static grass.
Applied thinned white glue to club tip [to soak through grass] and to where it would rest against a rock.
Fit the club and let the whole setup dry on the heat vent.
Photo shoot! {Mage Knight Castle wall was the backdrop}[/sblock]

The Dark*Sun Earth Drake is primed
img373.imageshack.us/img373/3412/earthdrakewipprimed7go.jpg





Tried sculpting with plumbers epoxy. It worked well enough, but there is NO time to work with it.





http://img79.imageshack.us/img79/7883/plum...culpting8bj.jpg

img236.imageshack.us/img236/8286/plumbersepoxysculptingfin3kx.jpg


 
http://img236.imageshack.us/img236/8286/pl...ptingfin3kx.jpg

Cleric of Zargon
http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/9353/wipzargoncleric125fu.jpg





Pseudonatural critters [hill giant [Painted eye in chest & blue dragon[unmodified]] that will be residing in the lower levels of my adaption of B4: The lost city and the makings of a Zargon mini.


----------



## Hierax

Great Minis Frank! 

I especially love the Zargon Cleric! 

BTW, could  you re-upload your stuff that was lost with the big crash to the *B4 - Lost City* Thread? 

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=111875

Thanks!


----------



## frankthedm

AH, there's the tread, I was about to pester a supporter for a search.

I just need to re-convert some critters, need to swap out some of the house rule stuff I saved in the files...

Thanks!

Glad you like the quarren assasin as Zargon Clerirc.


----------



## frankthedm

This is a WIP of a young titan made from the Thunder Thor fig from the Chap Mei toys Beast raider line. It was amazing how much this fig look like the 3.5 D&D MM Titan.  Same company that made my Death Giant.







The hammer was a rubber peice of rubble I found at a garage sale. No clue what it is from.


----------



## frankthedm

working


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

frankthedm said:
			
		

> working




Frank, what is the mini in the center of that picture?


----------



## Gospog

> Frank, what is the mini in the center of that picture?




That is the Reaper Pit Fiend mini, sans head and wings (and possibly tail).

It's an excellent sculpt by Gene Van Horne.


----------



## frankthedm

Yep!. Last fig i bought from reaper at retail price.

Since I pulled a tiamat, i might not even get the upcoming dragon queen from reaper.

http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/846/marbletilegiit4.gif


----------



## frankthedm

The cut was not perfect.





http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/1852/marble50mmbaseco4.jpg


----------



## frankthedm

*Weapons in progress*

...


----------



## frankthedm

http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/2916/1stbasewithvinyltilevc9.jpg


----------



## pogre

Very sweet! You have to be pleased with how this turned out.


----------



## frankthedm

Oh, just to be clear, The gold golem is just a yugioh toy i found at a discount store ploped onto a octogon plaque with that marble tile.


----------



## pogre

I think the marble base looks great! Knowing how you made it - has inspired me to experiment with it for some terrain stuff. I'm thinking maybe a gothic ballroom.


----------



## frankthedm

pogre said:
			
		

> ...some terrain stuff. I'm thinking maybe a gothic ballroom.



Terrain was my first plan with the tiles. It is just one needs some nice walls to coplement a floor like the tiles make.


----------



## frankthedm

When i found these things, i first though of bone devils, though they look the part of some sort of a maniacal grasping /  tickling fiend.


----------



## frankthedm

*Inspiration!*

I've spent too much time away from my minis, but I have found a really cool toy to use a s a Biggature of a Fiendish octopus. I got the repackaged Oct-o-blast in an *Animal Planet:* _Sea life_ pack today. Very very happy! 

I never managed to find a pirates expedition pack with octo in it, so i was quick to pick this one up. Octo is BIG, so large as to to be be a  fine stand in for a  Colossal octopus as depicted by Pierre Denys de Montfort alongside any model ship up to 30mm scale. The only real disappointment of the fig is that the underside is hollowed out. Real shame. They put the beak in at least. 

Depicted below is Oct-o-blast with some miniatures.






http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/6405/octodsqm1.png 
http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/7681/octodfffha7.png


----------



## frankthedm

Gold spray paint
Clear red spray paint
Some glue for the sand


----------



## pogre

very nice! and even better simple too!


----------



## frankthedm

My first go at making some lava bases. Sand, PVA and styrofoam fruit tray.


----------



## frankthedm

Quick little 'paint' job with craft metallics over permanent marker on a cheap toy. Mostly done for some practice. 120mm x 95mm* MDF oval base. Classic Reaper DOOM imp shown for scale.

*Found out AFTER custom ordering a bunch of these ovals that I was 1 MM off of the size I wanted... 120mm x 94mm oval, the base for enormous 40K monsters.


----------



## pogre

Great to see you posting again in this thread. Don't wait 5 years for the next one!


----------



## frankthedm

Here is a WIP of a slimy critter. Paper towel soaked in tinted PVA over a wire frame. 

img207.imageshack.us/img207/9595/formlessspawn.jpg



Inspiration was from a very nice mini for a Formless Spawn of Tsathoggua.


----------



## frankthedm

pogre said:


> Great to see you posting again in this thread. Don't wait 5 years for the next one!



Been laying kinda low of recent, though I might stop in once in a while to finish a mini.


----------

